

Rogue computerised cameras plague BBC news presenters - adventured
http://www.theguardian.com/media/2014/dec/05/bbc-robot-cameras-rogue-presenters-frustrated

======
teddyuk
“I’m not touching your precious robots!” you can feel the animosity in that
one statement alone!

